
Security Lessons for IoT from Japanese Castles - hemapani
https://www.securitynow.com/author.asp?section_id=613&doc_id=738689
======
flukus
> However, the Himeji Castle, which was built in Japan 700 years ago and still
> stands, employs a different strategy. It is not very hard to enter the
> structure. However, the castle is a maze. It is difficult for attackers to
> get to where they want to go, and it is not easy for them to get out.
> Moreover, the castle is full of traps and places where defenders can hide
> and attack.

Most western castles were built with similar design concepts, they just don't
feature in our hollywoodized depictions of them.

